# Filter for a ADA 45p



## buttons (8 Jan 2020)

Looking for recommendations for a filter for my new 45p, it going to be a low tech scape but in the future could be before highly tech I would prefer a external filter after I build a cupboard. 

Would a Oase thermo FiltoSmart 100 be good enough? What type of hang on filter would work?

I run a Oase 350 on my 60p and a jbl e901 on my other 60p. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalum (8 Jan 2020)

I've previously run an Eheim 250T on my 45P but recently changed to an Eheim Liberty 130 HOB, i've run this tank both low and high tech and both filters do a good job 

Reason I changed is I felt the 250T was overkill and wanted to simplify the tank overall, the HOB provides good surface movement without creating too much turbulent flow in such a small tank


----------



## Siege (8 Jan 2020)

100 filtosmart will be fine especially if going low energy.

biomaster 250 even better. This would be my choice given the more room for media, and would be my choice, especially if high energy. You can always reduce the flow if you find it too much.

very attractive filters especially with the built in heater.


----------



## Patrick Crowley (8 Jan 2020)

Running Eheim 250 Classic on mine, think it is a good match for this tank.

Only down side is it does not have a built in heater.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (8 Jan 2020)

Cheers for the recommendations, I would like the heater built it but not a big deal breaker as my tanks normally sit around 20c an I’m happy with that. 

I’ve been offered a Oase FiltoSmart 100 for £45 delivered 2nd, 3 months old not sure whether to go for that or something bigger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (9 Jan 2020)

If there's a good deal on the table go for that, it's certainly a decent choice for the tank, flow can be turned down on it if you want to.


----------



## Aquarium hope (16 Jan 2020)

If you don't want to use a heater inside the aquarium you can use an inline heater like the hydor or sunsun one. It will also help reduce the flow a little.


----------



## buttons (16 Jan 2020)

Thanks everyone, I went with the biomaster 250 in the end. Just waiting for it to arrive, once I’ve finished the cabinet and can get it set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

